
New Open Source Ventilator “AmboVent” Built from Cots Parts - erichocean
https://github.com/AmboVent/AmboVent
======
erichocean
See: [https://twitter.com/AmboVent](https://twitter.com/AmboVent)

> _Off-the-shelf components VCV Machine. 3 tidal-volume (33%, 50%, 75%), 11
> ventilation rates (6-24 cycles /min.), 5 ventilation steps (30-70 cmH₂O), 🇮🇱
> design_

> _AmboVent is an #opensource blueprint for low-cost (off-the-shelf
> components) #COVID19 ventilator device, designed by a team of Israeli
> experts in response to world shortages caused by #Coronavirus epidemic._

> _Engineers from @Microsoft Israel R &D, Israeli Air Force & 40 professional
> volunteers designed a medically tested #COVID19 respirator from off-the-
> shelf components, sharing the mechanical model design source-code files
> online for global mass production_

